# Hỏi về viên sủi làm sáng da V3? Nhờ mn review giúp!



## Nguyễn Dương (6/12/21)

E thì không phải dạng sành sỏi trong vấn đề chăm sóc da. Da thì đã xấu mà lại lười lắm, được chị bạn tặng cho 1 lọ viên sủi làm sáng da V3, nói là dành cho những người lười skincare như e bảo về hòa với nước uống hàng ngày để cải thiện những khuyết điểm trên da của em. Tìm hiểu trên mạng thì cũng chưa thấy thông tin về sản phẩm này nên cm biết thì cho e hỏi về viên sủi làm sáng da v3 này với ạ? Nhờ mn review giúp!


----------



## Thảo Nguyên (6/12/21)

E cũng như chị ấy, da thì cũng đã xấu mà e cũng lười dưỡng da lắm  Nhiều khi muốn chăm sóc da mà cứ được mấy hôm là lại lười. Thành ra đâu lại vào đấy.
E cũng tham khảo kinh nghiệm chăm sóc da của chị xem sao. Nếu viên sủi này uống hiệu quả e cũng muốn tham khảo để dùng cho tiện.


----------



## Lê Thanh Hoa (6/12/21)

Bạn đang nói đến viên sủi kích trắng ba tác động V3 của Vinvin skin này đúng không bạn?
Đăng nhập Facebook
Nhưng mình nghĩ nếu đã là chăm sóc da muốn hiệu quả nhất thì nên kết hợp cả trong và ngoài nhé! Như vậy là mang lại hiệu quả tốt nhất đó.


----------



## Hoàng Dung (8/12/21)

Lê Thanh Hoa nói:


> Bạn đang nói đến viên sủi kích trắng ba tác động V3 của Vinvin skin này đúng không bạn?
> Đăng nhập Facebook
> Nhưng mình nghĩ nếu đã là chăm sóc da muốn hiệu quả nhất thì nên kết hợp cả trong và ngoài nhé! Như vậy là mang lại hiệu quả tốt nhất đó.


Việc chăm sóc da kết hợp cả trong và ngoài là cần thiết nhé! Mình cũng đang dùng viên sủi kích trắng 3 tác động V3 của Hàn Quốc này rồi nên mình mới thấy thực sự là cần thiết khi làm đẹp.
Các dưỡng chất có trong viên sủi giúp da của mình sáng và đều màu hơn, đồng thời cung cấp dưỡng chất dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong, cải thiện hư tổn từ vùng da bên ngoài mang đến hiệu quả nhanh chóng nhất có thể. Bạn chủ top được tặng thì nên sử dụng luôn nhé! Đặc biệt với những người ko có kinh nghiệm chăm sóc da như bạn.


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (8/12/21)

Hoàng Dung nói:


> Việc chăm sóc da kết hợp cả trong và ngoài là cần thiết nhé! Mình cũng đang dùng viên sủi kích trắng 3 tác động V3 của Hàn Quốc này rồi nên mình mới thấy thực sự là cần thiết khi làm đẹp.
> Các dưỡng chất có trong viên sủi giúp da của mình sáng và đều màu hơn, đồng thời cung cấp dưỡng chất dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong, cải thiện hư tổn từ vùng da bên ngoài mang đến hiệu quả nhanh chóng nhất có thể. Bạn chủ top được tặng thì nên sử dụng luôn nhé! Đặc biệt với những người ko có kinh nghiệm chăm sóc da như bạn.


Vậy giờ e cứ hòa viên sủi kích trắng 3 tác động V3 này uống thì có cần phải skincare bên ngoài nữa không ạ? Hay chỉ cần uống viên sủi này thôi là có thể cải thiện được làn da của e rồi


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh (9/12/21)

Da xấu mà còn lười skincare thì lấy đâu da mà đẹp được  Nói thật chứ ngày cũng chỉ 2 lần sáng tối skincare thôi bạn ơi! Là con gái thì chịu khó lên 1 tí. Việc uống viên sủi để làm đẹp da thì mình không phản đối. 
Nhưng gì thì gì muốn da đẹp thì dưỡng bên ngoài và uống bổ sung bên trong thì mới hiệu quả được chứ.


----------



## Đinh Thùy (9/12/21)

Chị bạn đúng là người tâm lý đấy ạ! Vì viên sủi kích trắng 3 tác động V3 made in Korea này thì thực sự là cần thiết cho làn da của bạn. Vì bạn lười chăm sóc da thì chỉ cần mỗi ngày uống 1 viên sủi này thôi là có thể giúp da bạn sáng đều màu hơn, làm mờ các sắc tố sạm nám trên da, đồng thời làm chậm quá trình lão hóa nhé!


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (13/12/21)

Đinh Thùy nói:


> Chị bạn đúng là người tâm lý đấy ạ! Vì viên sủi kích trắng 3 tác động V3 made in Korea này thì thực sự là cần thiết cho làn da của bạn. Vì bạn lười chăm sóc da thì chỉ cần mỗi ngày uống 1 viên sủi này thôi là có thể giúp da bạn sáng đều màu hơn, làm mờ các sắc tố sạm nám trên da, đồng thời làm chậm quá trình lão hóa nhé!


Không biết viên sủi kích trắng 3 tác động V3 này có thành phần như thế nào mà có thể cải thiện được da hiệu quả như vậy bạn nhỉ? Bạn chia sẻ như vậy mình cũng thấy yên tâm, nhưng cũng muốn hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm ấy.


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa (15/12/21)

Bạn ơi cứ chịu khó chăm sóc da một thời gian  
Sau là khắc tự sành sỏi lên thôi nhé! 
Yên tâm là sau lại thành beauty blogger chứ chẳng đùa


----------



## Đinh Thùy (15/12/21)

Nguyễn Dương nói:


> Không biết viên sủi kích trắng 3 tác động V3 này có thành phần như thế nào mà có thể cải thiện được da hiệu quả như vậy bạn nhỉ? Bạn chia sẻ như vậy mình cũng thấy yên tâm, nhưng cũng muốn hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm ấy.


Bạn tìm hiểu mà chưa tìm hiểu về thành phần của Viên sủi kích trắng 3 tác động V3 này à? Thường phải tìm hiểu kĩ vì sao mới mang lại được hiệu quả làm đẹp này chứ! Mình chia sẻ chút cho bạn nha: 
- Đầu tiên là Niacina là một dạng dẫn xuất của vitamin B3 giúp giảm mờ vết thâm, chống lão hoá, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông…
- Vitamin A palmitate hỗ trợ và duy trì sức khỏe tối ưu của mắt, sức khỏe hệ thống miễn dịch và sức khỏe sinh sản. 
- Vitamin E: Chống oxy hoá và tia cực tím cho da
- Vitamin C:  làm trắng da, sáng da, chống oxy hoá, ức chế sự hình thành sắc tố melanin là nguyên nhân chính dẫn đến tình trạng nám da, sạm da, ngoài ra còn kích thích tăng trưởng các sợi collagen và elastin trong da. Ngoài ra còn tăng sức đề kháng cho cơ thể khoẻ khắn hơn, chống các loại bệnh tật.
- Collagen thuỷ phân: Duy trì độ đàn hồi và căng mịn tối đa của da, cải thiện lại vẻ đẹp tươi trẻ và đẩy lùi dần các dấu hiệu lão hóa. Đồng thời còn tốt cho tóc và xương khớp nữa nhé! 
- Acid Hyaluronic: cung cấp độ và giúp da ngậm đủ nước.
Đó chia sẻ cho bạn như vậy để bạn yên tâm sử dụng nhé!


----------

